# Introducing...



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Griff(in) at 8 weeks old. Will come home in two weeks. Well imprinted on people, outgoing and friendly. I am very happy with him.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's adorable! What a great adventure for both of you...it's gonna be a long 2 weeks LOL!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I couldn't wait 10 weeks. I'm too impatient. Day 49, here we go. Have fun with him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> He's adorable! What a great adventure for both of you...it's gonna be a long 2 weeks LOL!


I know what is involved so I am cherishing my easy times with Deja.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Very exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!!:grin2:

Beautiful pup!

Moms


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

congrats on choosing a new pup, he looks so cute; waiting that 2 weeks seems so long.

please keep us in pictures and show us all the exciting times you are having.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking forward to your coming adventures!Adorable pup!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He is precious! So happy that you are getting a new friend!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

ah, the wonderful awful waiting time...the time when we try not to buy all the nice new gear and toys and beds and bowls and cool dog stuff, just to fill the time.

adorable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ha, ha, I have no reason to buy puppy stuff unfortunately. So I oiled the puppy leash, got the puppy collar attached and hung it in my kitchen to drool over. I do buy a new adult collar for every new dog as a graduation to being full grown(ish) and to make a fresh start instead of using old collars.


----------

